# PB's Most Influential Preachers in the Past 50 Yrs



## reformedman (Nov 3, 2006)

What do you think?
Criteria:
Preacher/Teacher Elder
From 1950 - today
Reformed
Effected the world or left something important for us.
Please write a little something indicating why for each.


----------



## elnwood (Nov 3, 2006)

In no particular order. Not necessarily the best preachers or ones I recommend, but in terms of influence. All of these have been influential beyond their own denominational spheres.

John MacArthur
- solid, expositional preaching that has been influential in both reformed and dispensationalist circles, Calvinist or otherwise

John Piper
- introduced the Doctrines of a Grace to a wider audience and made the phrase "Christian Hedonism" common-place

James Montgomery Boice
- Exceptional expositional preacher. It's rare to find a preacher without his set of commentaries on Romans.

D. James Kennedy
- Continues to impact Christians in the United States to "Reclaim America for Christ"

Mark Driscoll
- Very influential among the conservative and reformed in emerging churches

Tim Keller
- One of the few reformed preachers who has been extremely effective in reaching out to the culture. Became more famous post-9/11, and also influential in emergent circles.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2006)

elnwood said:


> In no particular order. Not necessarily the best preachers or ones I recommend, but in terms of influence. All of these have been influential beyond their own denominational spheres.
> 
> John MacArthur
> - solid, expositional preaching that has been influential in both reformed and dispensationalist circles, Calvinist or otherwise
> ...



Regarding Boice, I hope it's also rare to find a preacher without his 3 volumes on the Psalms, too.


----------

